

Ask HN for Feedback: Twidl.it ver 0.5 - twidlit
http://twidl.it

======
qeorge
That's pretty neat actually. Simple idea, well executed.

Couple tiny points:

\- I was expecting to use my old tweets, instead of posting a new one. This
way actually makes more sense, but maybe I could select from my recent tweets
too?

\- The toolbar in the editor shows as soon as I mouseover the image, which
makes it tough to get my mouse to the top of the photo.

~~~
twidlit
My idea on creating a twidl from a tweet is that is you type in your tweet in
mind, then an image search button can be clicked that will instantly search
for images based on the tweet you just typed. you click on an image and you
get taken to the editor with the tweet already typed out and you just have to
position the twidlBox and submit.

making a twidl from past tweets is a good extension of that. Thanks for that
suggestion.

------
twidlit
Hi,

We are 1st timers in the startup world and would greatly appreciate any
feedback on our minimum viable product. I won't explain the product here as I
also want to know how effective the current stuff on the website is in
explaining the product. Anyhoo, Ill be here on HN as always, cause this part
of the internet is awesome. :D

------
twidlit
@psranga thanks! a frontpage redesign is coming next week to REALLY explain
the site at first glance

@george - thanks for the tiny points, :) 1. we have that in mind. 2. we are
thinking of just displaying the toolbar all the time with an explicit
collapse/expand button.

embed code and import from URL + webcam will be coming soon.

------
twidlit
A primary use case is you can better promote products that need visual aid.
like this one.

<http://twidl.it/8ms62>

I am anticipating tons of other use cases once we got some new features put
in.

------
chanux
Looks promising.

I got on dailybooth recently and liked what it is. And one plus point for
twidlit is it's based on twitter (The social network I use most). And the next
best thing is, twidlit puts text on image itself :)

Kudos!

~~~
twidlit
Thats the idea. No need to rebuild your audience and it makes Twitter more
visual. I kept getting data that a significant portion of people who doesnt
get Twitter is because its all text. Thats why we built Twidl.it to have a
layer of visual engagement, fun activities and promotional tools without
altering the core Twitter experience. we are closely listening to feedback on
how to prioritize the next set of features to build.

------
metachris
Good idea and nice design.

I personally feel the name "twidl.it" is somehow hard to spell and sounds a
bit strange.

~~~
twidlit
The reasoning is because its an unclaimed word. loosely based on the words
tweedle (twitter and photo in harmony) or twiddle (idly play around in
twitter).

It also is easy to say. "You should twidl that" after taking a photo that begs
to made fun of.

------
psranga
Great site. Well done! I like it just the way it is.

